# Hair loss



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I have a question I have 3- 2 year old Pgymy weathers, a 5 or 6 year old pgymy doe and from her this year a set of twins boy and girl who are now about 6 weeks old... My question is about hair loss

the older ones not the babies the doe is getting thin all over and looks like she has dander, the boys are just losing it on their noses 

I also have standard size goats and this is not happening to any of them

What could it be- at first I thought they were just rubbing their nose on but why would all of them be doing the same thing in the same place.. 

any treatment would be helpful

Donna Brewer


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Donna it could be several different things.

Lice. Check them over really well. Are you saying that the mom to the little ones is the one losing the hair? ALL my does that kidded this year lost their hair, I mean all. They looked like Mexican Hairless goats. It was horrible. i had to get foal blankets to fut on them. 
The vet said it was just from stress. Nothing I could do about it. Do the goats have a good mineral? If they are not getting enough cooper that will cause hair loss also. Give BOSS. Black Oile Sun flower seeds. That is good, plus I give my does Aloe Vera Juice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

could very well just be a bad case of dry skin. I love to use Aloe vera juice. Works wonders. I syringe about 5-6ccs per goat for a couple days and if i feel they need more I can even put it in their water bucket. I got the flavord kind at walmart.

Sometimes as they shed out their new hair hasn't grown yet.

do you have loose minerals out? if they are housed with the larger goats they could be being kept away from the minerals.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you had a fecal check? I had cocci in a couple of just weaned babies and one had hair loss around her nose/face. Treated per vets instructions and hair loss stopped and new grew quickly.


----------

